# G scale RED BARN BUILDING...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,
I was looking for a nice quality and good size red-ish barn to go with my mostly all POLA western scene, I have seen the Piko one only in pictures and don't like that large writing on the roof "SEE ROCK CITY" and frankly the appearance of Piko to me is hit or miss compared to the Pola stuff I'm used to. I thought Pola made one many years ago but I can't find it so I must be wrong... Any thoughts? 
Thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

AristoCraft has a nice looking red barn. Chuck 

Scot beat me to a picture of the AC barn, but here is one of it with an AC farm house on our Arizona layout.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I did some googling around, and the only Pola barn I found was this one:

Pola barn:









Which is clearly more "European style" than American style..
so that probably isnt what you want..

I like the Piko barn! the "See Rock City" is easy enough to paint over..

Piko barn:









looks like they also make a version without the side add-ons:
Piko barn:









Korber also makes a barn:

Korber barn:









Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristocraft barn: 









Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

A plastic mailbox: 









Scot


----------

